# Haunted Pharaoh's tomb music?



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find music that would work in a haunted Pharaoh's tomb?
Thanks


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How many songs do you need?

"Mad Mummy's Tomb!" from the album "Monster Movie Haunts" would work well.

You can find it on itunes or listen to it here: http://new.music.yahoo.com/hollywood-haunts/tracks/mad-mummys-tomb


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I found the ticket. I am going to play both of these at the same time.




and


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

No no NO!

CLEARLY, this is the music you want...


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

MacabreRob said:


> No no NO!
> 
> CLEARLY, this is the music you want...
> 
> YouTube - Bangles-Walk Like an Egyptian


You are so right! That is WAY scarier.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I love the Nox Arcana tracks, btw. I had never heard of them until last night... Now I need to get some CD's.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I love Nox Arcana. I used this track last year.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Nox Arcana's "Temple of the Black Pharaoh" is good, too...


----------

